# Initialisation



## phelibre (19 Novembre 2009)

Hi,

Avec un linux le boot et l'initialisation est assez facile à suivre car basé sur le vieux système V.
Mais un Mac j'ai bien du mal à savoir comment la machine réalise l'initailisation !
Pouvez vous m'éclairer ?


----------

